# Störung WAGO -I/O System 750-301



## TV-Hude (2 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,ich habe eine Frage zur WAGO I/O 750-301 als Erweiterung zu einer SiemensCOMPAS.
Häufig stellt sich eine Störung ein I/O ERR und DIA.
Nach Bewegen der Klemmenund wieder Einschalten der Versorgungsspannung funktioniert es wieder.
Doch der Fehler taucht immer wieder in unterschiedlichen Zeiträumen auf.
Woran kann dasliegen, Kontaktprobleme oder ist die Baugruppe defekt.
 Ich bitte um Hilfe
Jürgen


----------



## acid (5 Oktober 2020)

Beides. Zieh mal die Karten raus und sieh dir die Kontakte an, sind die oxidiert? 
Wenn "rumwackeln" das Problem löst, dann ist es eher ein Kontaktproblem am internen Bus, könnte aber natürlich auch eine Lötstelle im inneren sein. Solche sporadischen Fehler sind immer etwas ungemütlich.


----------

